# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  I mi smo prestali.....

## Milana

Nemogu vjerovati da nam je odvikavanje od sisanja prošlo ovako jednostavno i završilo u ovako kratkom vremenu.
Naime u nedjelju ujutro oko 5 sati sam definitvno odlučila da je kraj sisanja kad se po 100ti put prikopčao na sisu. Više sam izludila sa tim nacicavanjima po noći. Dnevno sisanje smo ukinuli odavno, osim popodnevnog uspavljivanja, ali noćnog nacicavanja se nismo nikako mogli riješiti. I tako je malo protestirao to jutro, naravno nismo više spavali, nego bauljali po kući od 5 sati. Popodne je bilo malo plača, onda se smirio pa smo krenuli gledati tv i tako je zaspao. Navečer je pokikio za laku noć jer su sise bile prepune a meni izdajalica nije bila doma. I to je bilo to. Od nedjelje navečer nije kikio. Rekla sam mu da je kika bubana i da nemože kikiti. Svaki put kad ide spavati kaže da je kaka bubana i zagrli me i zaspe. Čak cijelu noć prespava, jedino se ja još budim svako malo   :? 
Kad se po noć i počne meškoljiti pitam ga hoće li mlijeka (pije na šalicu) nekad popije malo nekad samo mahne glavom da neće i zagrli me i nastavi dalje spavati. 
A koliko puta sam samo živčanila oko tih silnih nasisavanja i strepila od trenutka kad će se odvikavat od sisanja jer sam očekivala užas i horor do plača za sisom. 
Eto mislim da ljepši kraj nisam mogla zamislit ni u najoptimističnijim snovima.

----------


## Elinor

Bravo!  :Klap:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:

----------


## tajchi73

:Klap:   + jedan zavidni smajlić

----------

